# Kegs Of Coopers (full) In Adelaide?



## pokolbinguy (9/9/09)

G'day folks,

Just thought I would ask, does anyone know what the cost is on a keg of CPA? just wondering as we might end up having a party some time and while brewing beer would be the favoured way to cover the beer side of things I'm still interested in the cost of a full Keg.

Anyway any help would be great.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## raven19 (9/9/09)

Give your local pub/bottle shop a ring Pok, they should be able to give a you quote. May have to put down a deposit too though.


----------



## Effect (9/9/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> G'day folks,
> 
> Just thought I would ask, does anyone know what the cost is on a keg of CPA? just wondering as we might end up having a party some time and while brewing beer would be the favoured way to cover the beer side of things I'm still interested in the cost of a full Keg.
> 
> ...




have a look at this website beer in a bin

I had a keg of pale once before I started brewing...I think it is worth it - delivered, all set up to go...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/9/09)

raven19 said:


> Give your local pub/bottle shop a ring Pok, they should be able to give a you quote. May have to put down a deposit too though.



That was the next plan. Just thought someone on here might know off the top of their head



Phillip said:


> have a look at this website beer in a bin
> I had a keg of pale once before I started brewing...I think it is worth it - delivered, all set up to go...
> Cheers
> Phil



Will do cheers

Pok

EDIT: $320 for CPA with them. $6.40/Ltr......if I pay $40 for a carton then its $4.44/Ltr.....think I will stick with cartons. Considering that CPA can be had for $36/carton at the moment ($4/Ltr)

I would have thought kegs would be cheaper than cartons....is this normal??


----------



## Adamt (9/9/09)

Beer in a bin is ridiculously overprices, you should be able to hire a full keg from a pub for about half that. Not sure about a coupler/dispensary though.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/9/09)

Adamt said:


> Beer in a bin is ridiculously overprices, you should be able to hire a full keg from a pub for about half that. Not sure about a coupler/dispensary though.



Thats what I was hoping to hear. Surely it should be cheaper than by the carton. And I have my own coupler and dispensing gear. I just need to adapt the fittings into current keg setup.

Pok


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (10/9/09)

I payed around $180 for a CPA from Cairns last time I ran out of brew .. 

cheers


----------



## Effect (10/9/09)

pokolbinguy said:


> Thats what I was hoping to hear. Surely it should be cheaper than by the carton. And I have my own coupler and dispensing gear. I just need to adapt the fittings into current keg setup.
> 
> Pok




was a bit cheaper when I hired em 2 years ago...worked out basically the same as getting it per carton.


----------

